# Been having issues with my gf, tired of the constant bullying



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Yeah so I’ve been talking to this girl recently and idk...I really just can’t figure her out and can’t stop thinking about her. Thing is she’ll talk to me from time to time and approach me to have conversations about random stuff. Most of our conversations don’t last for more than 30 seconds, so I usually have to force a conversation to happen otherwise she might feel lonely and think about me. Sometimes she ignores me or gives a cold shoulder which I can’t interpret as disinterest or mind games being played on me. 

But I’ve ran several previous conversations in my head and analyze our interactions on a daily basis. I think she is into me but doesn’t want to make it known. I constantly check my phone to see if I get a text from her, usually I have to initiate the texting. I always worry about her and want to make sure she’s safe. Thing is I’m beginning to get frustrated as she never worries about my saftey or wellbeing. Like for instance, the other day I bruised my foot after kicking a pole and had to call a cab to the emergency room. I texted her that i was in the hospital and might have broken my foot. Guess what she texted back? “Ok.” Like wtf? How am I supposed to care about her if she doesn’t care or think about me? And don’t even get me started about the nurses at the hospital, they completely brushed me off and told me to take some ibuprofen. Like wow thanks a lot for the urgent care, unfucking believable...

So it gets even worse, I catch her having conversations with this buff dude, like wtf is going on? All this time she wanted to act like she was into me only to leave me in the dust with fuck all? I literally lost 20lbs and went on a no carb 1000 calorie diet for her attention.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 23, 2022)

Dude you're tripping over this bitch. Grow a pair and move the fuck on.


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 23, 2022)

Seeker said:


> Dude you're tripping over this bitch. Grow a pair and move the fuck on.


he's making it up


----------



## Yano (Feb 23, 2022)

Might I suggest ...


----------



## Seeker (Feb 23, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> he's making it up


Lol then he really needs to grow a pair. Wtf lol


----------



## Tazz (Feb 23, 2022)

@lifter6973


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> he's making it up


I wish that were true but it’s been really getting to me. I literally can’t stop thinking about her, I’ve slept on average around 2 hours a night this week just from the anxiety I get when I’m not around her


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> I wish that were true but it’s been really getting to me. I literally can’t stop thinking about her, I’ve slept on average around 2 hours a night this week just from the anxiety I get when I’m not around her


when u chase a bitch so hard u become the bitch


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 23, 2022)

This guy is a troll. He has pulled all this shit before.  100s of pages and posts of this stuff. 


Fuck off fuck boy!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> bruised my foot after kicking a pole



Head but it next time.......it could only do good for you.


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> This guy is a troll. He has pulled all this shit before.  100s of pages and posts of this stuff.
> 
> 
> Fuck off fuck boy!
> ...


Please go, you’re not helping my situation.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> Please go, you’re not helping my situation.



Your situation.....endlessly trolling yet another forum?


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Your situation.....endlessly trolling yet another forum?


Umm how am I trolling? You don’t know my life and what I’ve been through. That’s all you people say, “troll troll troll troll” Too stupid to actually give me insight


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> Umm how am I trolling? You don’t know my life and what I’ve been through. That’s all you people say, “troll troll troll troll” Too stupid to actually give me insight



Model, taekwondo star, soccer player.  Fucking a retarded girl who has to wear a helmet.  You're right we don't know your situation


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Model, taekwondo star, soccer player.  Fucking a retarded girl who has to wear a helmet.  You're right we don't know your situation


Never fucked a retarded girl or played soccer. Get your facts straight, perhaps the grams of test you are running is catching up with you’re mental health


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 23, 2022)

So first question does she even know you? I feel like your probably taking to a receptionist that probably works at a gym and is probably dating a bodybuilding. If you were dating her by chance and weren't lying she most likely getting smashed by a meat head. The reason why she doesn't want to talk to you is because that ass was getting what it needed. A hard pounding. Sorry bud you never had a chance.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> So first question does she even know you? I feel like your probably taking to a receptionist that probably works at a gym and is probably dating a bodybuilding. If you were dating her by chance and weren't lying she most likely getting smashed by a meat head. The reason why she doesn't want to talk to you is because that ass was getting what it needed. A hard pounding. Sorry bud you never had a chance.


Okay but neither you or I knows that for sure. Yes she knows me since we obviously talk to each other, maybe if you read my post you’d know that


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 23, 2022)

One of your many accounts trolling.  Is she still wearing a helmet?


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> View attachment 18746
> View attachment 18747


Where’s my username?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> Where’s my username?



Read the above post


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> One of your many accounts trolling.  Is she still wearing a helmet?


Not my account, don’t get me twisted guy


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> Okay but neither you or I knows that for sure. Yes she knows me since we obviously talk to each other, maybe if you read my post you’d know that


But I do I'm that guy. 😘


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> Yeah so I’ve been talking to this girl recently and idk...I really just can’t figure her out and can’t stop thinking about her. Thing is she’ll talk to me from time to time and approach me to have conversations about random stuff. Most of our conversations don’t last for more than 30 seconds, so I usually have to force a conversation to happen otherwise she might feel lonely and think about me. Sometimes she ignores me or gives a cold shoulder which I can’t interpret as disinterest or mind games being played on me.
> 
> But I’ve ran several previous conversations in my head and analyze our interactions on a daily basis. I think she is into me but doesn’t want to make it known. I constantly check my phone to see if I get a text from her, usually I have to initiate the texting. I always worry about her and want to make sure she’s safe. Thing is I’m beginning to get frustrated as she never worries about my saftey or wellbeing. Like for instance, the other day I bruised my foot after kicking a pole and had to call a cab to the emergency room. I texted her that i was in the hospital and might have broken my foot. Guess what she texted back? “Ok.” Like wtf? How am I supposed to care about her if she doesn’t care or think about me? And don’t even get me started about the nurses at the hospital, they completely brushed me off and told me to take some ibuprofen. Like wow thanks a lot for the urgent care, unfucking believable...
> 
> So it gets even worse, I catch her having conversations with this buff dude, like wtf is going on? All this time she wanted to act like she was into me only to leave me in the dust with fuck all? I literally lost 20lbs and went on a no carb 1000 calorie diet for her attention.


This guy is just a low qaulity troll
Ignore him


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> This guy is just a low qaulity troll
> Ignore him


I don’t care about your opinion guy


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 23, 2022)

*Holy shit …….
Move on ………..*


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> Where’s my username?


Existero you fuck. You are a bottom feeding maggot.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 23, 2022)

Have you tried mixing bleach and ammonia and inhaling that? I feel like that would really help


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 23, 2022)

Swan dive onto concrete


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 23, 2022)

If the woman ain’t on your balls throw her away with the trash


----------



## GSgator (Feb 23, 2022)

You already seem to codependent with this other person and you don’t even have relationship with her. You sound like a guy trying to get this woman back. Look man here’s the deal you’re broadcasting your emotions to strong and it’s making you weak. If this woman gets with you it will strictly be to only take advantage of you this is the atmosphere you create. Be a strong alpha male and do you man .


----------



## DirtyCurt425 (Feb 23, 2022)

Title post says it's his gf yet he says the only talk briefly for 30 seconds sometimes. Definitely not in a relationship lol. Don't get how people get anything from trolling and saying shit like this, like what do they get out of it.  And even if it is true, yea you made yourself look and seem like a needy clingy bitch. Talking to someone does not mean they are interested in your in the slightest, she could just feel bad and not want to tell you to leave her alone because your a weirdo. Stay small, act like a needy insecure boy and this will happen every time. She is definitely getting pounded out by the other guy and they are laughing about you after they do it because you think she likes you. Jesus christ dude.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> I don’t care about your opinion guy


pretend your neck is a cheese pizza, slice it...


----------



## wsmwannabe (Feb 24, 2022)

@Exister0 is that you?!


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 24, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> View attachment 18746
> View attachment 18747


This is fucking classic. " I used to be close to Jesus but I kind of stopped praying when I got huge"


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 24, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> Yeah so I’ve been talking to this girl recently and idk...I really just can’t figure her out and can’t stop thinking about her. Thing is she’ll talk to me from time to time and approach me to have conversations about random stuff. Most of our conversations don’t last for more than 30 seconds, so I usually have to force a conversation to happen otherwise she might feel lonely and think about me. Sometimes she ignores me or gives a cold shoulder which I can’t interpret as disinterest or mind games being played on me.
> 
> But I’ve ran several previous conversations in my head and analyze our interactions on a daily basis. I think she is into me but doesn’t want to make it known. I constantly check my phone to see if I get a text from her, usually I have to initiate the texting. I always worry about her and want to make sure she’s safe. Thing is I’m beginning to get frustrated as she never worries about my saftey or wellbeing. Like for instance, the other day I bruised my foot after kicking a pole and had to call a cab to the emergency room. I texted her that i was in the hospital and might have broken my foot. Guess what she texted back? “Ok.” Like wtf? How am I supposed to care about her if she doesn’t care or think about me? And don’t even get me started about the nurses at the hospital, they completely brushed me off and told me to take some ibuprofen. Like wow thanks a lot for the urgent care, unfucking believable...
> 
> So it gets even worse, I catch her having conversations with this buff dude, like wtf is going on? All this time she wanted to act like she was into me only to leave me in the dust with fuck all? I literally lost 20lbs and went on a no carb 1000 calorie diet for her attention.



...which brings me to my next point...

DON'T

SMOKE

CRACK


----------



## Undecanator (Feb 24, 2022)

You just can’t make this stuff up, I don’t think op is trolling he just needs some serious therapy and medication.  The internet tends to draw the most interesting people. We got one guy abusing DNP to eat cake everyday, another with weird homo erotic fantasies and now this guy who’s just an all around nut case lmao I gotta love these forums for the entertainment.


----------



## Undecanator (Feb 24, 2022)

DirtyCurt425 said:


> Title post says it's his gf yet he says the only talk briefly for 30 seconds sometimes. Definitely not in a relationship lol. Don't get how people get anything from trolling and saying shit like this, like what do they get out of it.  And even if it is true, yea you made yourself look and seem like a needy clingy bitch. Talking to someone does not mean they are interested in your in the slightest, she could just feel bad and not want to tell you to leave her alone because your a weirdo. Stay small, act like a needy insecure boy and this will happen every time. She is definitely getting pounded out by the other guy and they are laughing about you after they do it because you think she likes you. Jesus christ dude.


Nah lol I bet this is some co worker or girl he goes to school with. From the shit I just read I doubt she even thinks about him


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 24, 2022)

He sounds like he's 12 years old.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 24, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> I wish that were true but it’s been really getting to me. I literally can’t stop thinking about her, I’ve slept on average around 2 hours a night this week just from the anxiety I get when I’m not around her



Dude, this is pathetic shit. 

Go get drunk and find a honky tonk road whore to lay down with for a few days and move on.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Mar 3, 2022)

God bless whomever banned this lifeless loser.


----------



## MPM (Mar 3, 2022)

This thread provided me with a few good laughs this evening at least.  Although if he was serious about everything I actually would worry about any female he finds interest in.  Seriously, guys like him end up becoming serial killers who walk around wearing the titty skin of the girls who didn't gratify them with attention.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 3, 2022)

I don't know where to start.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 3, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I don't know where to start.



Where his mother should have....... A coat hanger.


----------



## Undecanator (Mar 3, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Where his mother should have....... A coat hanger.


And a straitjacket hung on it


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Mar 4, 2022)

She's just playing hard to get. Start following her around and showing up to her house announced at night.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 15, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> pretend your neck is a cheese pizza, slice it...


Not cool. Some people are suicidal. Not my business though


----------



## Rockroid (Mar 15, 2022)

I wonder if his mom is hot, or has meth mouth.


----------



## Undecanator (Mar 15, 2022)

Rockroid said:


> I wonder if his mom is hot, or has meth mouth.


She’s alright


----------



## Rockroid (Mar 15, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> She’s alright


Just a pump and dump huh?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 15, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> God bless whomever banned this lifeless loser.


This guys a bigger troll than I am


----------



## Undecanator (Mar 15, 2022)

Rockroid said:


> Just a pump and dump huh?


Aye no question


----------



## Nodus1 (Mar 15, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Head but it next time.......it could only do good for you.


Take this man's advice. Seriously.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 15, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> Take this man's advice. Seriously.



Lol. 

Go post a into.  You'll do just fine here hahah


----------

